# New PVCs



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

I see that quite a few PVCs are now based on vans initially manufacture with windows - single glazed windows.

What are you views on PVCs with single glazed windows?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Um, well they are cold and attract condensation 

I have just the windscreen, driver and passenger door windows as single glazed. The silverscreens deal with it. Everything else is double glazed.

Dave


----------



## chiily (Feb 13, 2006)

Single glazing reminds me of old caravans of the '70s as a lad. Gas lights, a coal stove and the water running down the inside of the windows, yuck. 

Also, why have a couple of these PVCs used 'privacy' glass? Surely it's pretty gloomy inside..


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

My VW T5 Camper has single glazing- even with every window having an internal "silver screen", 5 of us means that in the morning every window is drenched. I really must remind everyone not to breathe at night :lol:


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

This is probably a very silly question but why is it not possible these days to use double glazing for even the cab side windows and windscreen of a van dedicated as a motorhome?

After all double glazing does not appear to detract from visibility, and should be stronger.

I would see weight as the main problem, apart from cost.

It would certainly help with the condensation problems after a cold night

Paul


----------

